# [Résolu] Plasma - Compte root icon son

## Fulgurance

Bonsoir, voilà j'ai un petit soucis avec l'icône son sous plasma sur mon compte root. En fait, l'icône son affiche le haut parleur avec un signe - de couleur rouge comme si le son était coupé alors qu'il est activé ! Et quand je clique sur l'icône, je n'ai aucun bouton de réglage du son système, pourtant il fonctionne ! Et sur un compte standard, ça s'affiche ! Une idée ?Last edited by Fulgurance on Mon Apr 03, 2017 7:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr. T.

----------------------------------------------------

** À LIRE : COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? **

----------------------------------------------------

How to run a complete GUI as root?

...

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Ouvrir une session desktop en root est très risqué. Je te conseille plutôt de ne le faire qu'en cas de nécessité, via la console et su.

----------

## Fulgurance

Oui en fait c'était temporaire le temps de configurer tout correctement. Merci en tout cas   :Smile: 

----------

